# Glock 34



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm leaning towards the G34 for my first handgun. I've shot the G19 and liked it, but I'm not getting a carry so have no need for a compact model. What does everyone thing of this gun and how is it for a first handgun?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Great choice. It already has a better trigger than most Glocks, and I prefer the full size grip frame over the compact. Very reliable and it takes the same mags as the G17, so they are cheap and easily available.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Glocks in general, and the G34 specifically. A "soft" shooter (low recoil and flip), the special connector for a lower trigger pull weight, and a slightly extended magazine release button make for a nice package. Suitable for informal target shooting, IDPA competition, personal/vehicle/home defense, and light enough to be popular as a walk-in-the-woods gun, too. It's not too large to carry; it's only big in comparison to the other small-frame Glocks. 

Only upgrade needed in my opinion is sturdier sights (I put Meprolight night sights on mine). Well, that, and 5 spare mags along with a couple cases of ammo. :mrgreen:


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've heard pretty much nothing but good things about this gun and I liked the only Glock I shot so I am thinking this is the gun I will get now. Later on I would like to get my hands on a Kimber or Springfield Armory 1911 style .45. This would probably be the gun that gets the most usage as 9mm ammo is a good deal cheaper than .45 so I really hope I end up liking it as much as I think I will. Thanks for the input.


----------

